# Can Anyone Suggest a Good Microsoft Word-Based Ecommerce Site Builder?



## xswaste (Sep 5, 2007)

I am one of many who has just signed onto this forum who is in the research gathering phase of developing an ecommerce business.

Because I have no prior HTML programming skills, I was wondering if anyone might be able to suggest an ecommerce site-builder that is web-based and uses a 'modified' Microsoft Word for customizing, editing and managing the site from my computer at home?

Incidently, I don't want to sacrifice a professional-looking website appearance or functionality for this convenience. 

Thanks, Danny


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

xswaste said:


> I am one of many who has just signed onto this forum who is in the research gathering phase of developing an ecommerce business.
> 
> Because I have no prior HTML programming skills, I was wondering if anyone might be able to suggest an ecommerce site-builder that is web-based and uses a 'modified' Microsoft Word for customizing, editing and managing the site from my computer at home?
> 
> ...


Welcome along!

The closest thing I can think of is the Contribute series.

Adobe - Adobe Contribute CS3


----------



## xswaste (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response. Perhaps I should have been more specific with my question in that I would like to find a site-builder such as *designersi.com* that provides apparel ecommerce templates which can be edited, etc. with simply Microsoft Word.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

xswaste said:


> Thanks for the quick response. Perhaps I should have been more specific with my question in that I would like to find a site-builder such as *designersi.com* that provides apparel ecommerce templates which can be edited, etc. with simply Microsoft Word.


I don't think such a tool exists.

Most online site builders are edited via the web browser and don't need a separate software like MS Word.

If you want to design webpages, you might want to use web page designing software like the free one at NVU.com. 

I would suggest learning web design using the right tools or outsource the production of your website to a freelance designer.


----------



## xswaste (Sep 5, 2007)

Okay... thanks alot. I'll keep researching. Danny


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you might look at www.officelive.com. that is a web hosting site that is free and has page templates for you to use.


----------



## xswaste (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks, Charles... I'll check it out. Danny


----------

